# Applewood Ergo Slingshot with Ammo Dispenser



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I just finished this one (not the same as the one in my earlier video). It is made from an apple tree log I split. I designed the shape in CAD by measuring my hand. I cut 3 pieces, (1) at 7/16" thick for the core, and (2) 5/16" thick pieces for the front and back. Glued up with Titebond II. Sawed out on the bandsaw and shaped with files and sandpaper. The magnets for the ammo dispenser are rare earth magnets from Harbor Freight (less than $2). I drilled shallow holes in the wood with a 5/16" bit and set them with 5 minute Epoxy.

Video





Apple Ergo


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

How did you make a log into a board? I would love to try it out


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Lovely frame! I don't like ammo-dispenser's because the weight of the slingshot differ's after every shot.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant!!! Simple, workable and beautiful!!!!


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

briliant work! i´ll try this soon, have found a apple tree trunk yesterday, how long did it need to dry?


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

really love this slingshot.....it looks great and I think it`s also shooting nice









and the way you made the ammo dispenser...good idea


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Glad to see it come to life mxred91:lol: . Out of curiosity how does log wood perform for strength ive been trying out different wood sources floorboarding, shelving, and old cuboards lol none seem to hold any strength even when cutting along the grain correctly.. sounds strange but im just experimenting


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I love it. The idea and the wood.

What a coincidence you and Bill Hayes were onto or at least presented this idea at the same time.

I will have to have a slingshot that carries and dispenses like that some day.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love that slingshot. That applewood is real nice. Excellent job MX!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> How did you make a log into a board? I would love to try it out


Evan or Devan (I am never sure which of you guys I am talking to) First you split to log with a sledge and wedges or a froe. Then you flatten the split side. You can use a draw knife or block plane. In my case I used my bandsaw with a resaw type blade. The band saw makes short work of it, but you have to be extremely careful and work slowly. It took me less than 10 minutes to lumberize that log. Ideally you want one that is dried (cut down for like a year), it is much easier to work. That tree was cut down last week so it was a pain to split.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> briliant work! i´ll try this soon, have found a apple tree trunk yesterday, how long did it need to dry?


baumstamm I worked it green







(cut down the week before). Not a good idea, but I am not a very patient guy. I took the fast route like you would making a bow, get the wood worked down to near finished dimensions so there is more exposed surface area and less wood, so it dries faster. By cutting out the (3) laminates (each about 4" x 5" x .4375" thick) and leaving them in my parked car they dried in about 3 days. I did get some warping and small cracks. Ideally I would let the log season at least 6 months. The warping came out when I glued it up and used considerable clamping pressure.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> Glad to see it come to life mxred91:lol: . Out of curiosity how does log wood perform for strength ive been trying out different wood sources floorboarding, shelving, and old cuboards lol none seem to hold any strength even when cutting along the grain correctly.. sounds strange but im just experimenting


I have used wood species that I know are suitable for making a bow, that may be overkill. Generally any wood species with a specific gravity rating of 0.5 or better should be suitable. Some that come to mind are Walnut, Ash, Oak, Yew, any fruit tree, and Buckthorn. Also of course Multiplex is the most fool proof. The pocket box slingshot I made was from standard construction grade fir plywood.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> Glad to see it come to life mxred91:lol: . Out of curiosity how does log wood perform for strength ive been trying out different wood sources floorboarding, shelving, and old cuboards lol none seem to hold any strength even when cutting along the grain correctly.. sounds strange but im just experimenting


I have used wood species that I know are suitable for making a bow, that may be overkill. Generally any wood species with a specific gravity rating of 0.5 or better should be suitable. Some that come to mind are Walnut, Ash, Oak, Yew, any fruit tree, and Buckthorn. Also of course Multiplex is the most fool proof. The pocket box slingshot I made was from standard construction grade fir plywood.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I love it. The idea and the wood.
> 
> What a coincidence you and Bill Hayes were onto or at least presented this idea at the same time.
> 
> I will have to have a slingshot that carries and dispenses like that some day.


My motivation as a hobbyist is to make something that is simple and can be done with common shop tools. Bill's products are of course much more professional and are marketable for sale. I made the Pocket box slingshot thinking it would be nice to have something I could take with when I walk the dog, had not seen Bill's design at the time. Of course Ammo dispensers are on many commercial slingshots.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dayhiker, Perry, and Posolaoca thanks for the nice comments. I took this one out and shot it this afternoon with two friends. Since it is new, I think it is my best one so far, I love the way it shoots. No band slap and the compact size does not seem to be a problem. My buddies want one, so I am emailing the CAD file to one, and making another for the other guy.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Great job it came out really nice, thanks for posting


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Apple is a really nice and strong wood. I love working with it. Great job and nice technique MX! Flatband


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's a lovely design, slightly reminiscent of a Gekko or Martin shooter and likewise made in a nice wood and finished well. I also love the innovation of the magnetic holder.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

That is a very pretty slingshot, and the ammo dispensor is great!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Very nice and good size,


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

Wow very nice slingshot it´s beautifull


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great work. I totally like it !


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Beautiful slingshot and elegant dispenser design. I made one similar to that but the ammo was dispensed between the forks rather than at the bottom of the handle. I like your approach much better and may have to modify a frame to give it a go myself!! BTW, nice to see another maker utilizing more primitive tools, not many folks know what a froe is anymore.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

I love it. Nice wood, nice shape and pretty Ingenious ammo dispenser. Beautiful !


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> It's a lovely design, slightly reminiscent of a Gekko or Martin shooter and likewise made in a nice wood and finished well. I also love the innovation of the magnetic holder.


Thanks ZDP . I do admire Martins work, and the essential shape of Gekko's design. When I designed this I was looking to optimize the grip angle and the spread of the frame where gripped by my forefinger and thumb. I measured my hand and all the other dimensions were derived from those core dimensions. I do like the ammo dispenser while shooting. nice to just strip another BB off the bottom of the handle.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Beautiful slingshot and elegant dispenser design. I made one similar to that but the ammo was dispensed between the forks rather than at the bottom of the handle. I like your approach much better and may have to modify a frame to give it a go myself!! BTW, nice to see another maker utilizing more primitive tools, not many folks know what a froe is anymore.


Thanks Flippinout, I am working to get to your level of finish. I do lack patience, and that gets in the way when going for a flawless finish. Funny you should mention the dispenser out the top, that was my first thought. Seems a natural place to make it easy to reload. The problem I considered is that gravity just goes the wrong way, at least for a magnet gatekeeper (Darb's term I think, I like it). I would be interested to see a design like that. I thought of some possibilities, spring driven with a friction washer at the top, or correctly balanced magnetic force. Or eliminate the spring entirely, use magnets at the top and give it a shake or tilt down? As far as primitive tools, I am sure you have split a log (stave), primitive is the only way to go. I am also a big fan of The Woodright Shop.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

That is a very nice slingshot.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice slingshot. Very clever detail to carry ammo. Greetings.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

clever and clean work I´ll try to make one for me


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

faca said:


> clever and clean work I´ll try to make one for me


Faca, I look forward to seeing yours. I think it is fun to shoot, easy to fit in your pocket too.


----------



## bear grylls junior (Dec 20, 2010)

could i cut that with a coping saw


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice


----------

